# I've created a monster....😁



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Only regret is that it did not start 20 yrs ago. 

I am a very...VERY happy man. Wife has finally been bit by the hunting bug. Gals...please...go hunting with your man....it will most likely make their day/month/year! But NO hairspray, makeup or perfume....unless it is camo and deer pee.

Wife killed her 1st deer with black powder and crossbow this year. She is hooked! Bought her a new xbow Saturday and she is excited. Saw a big bull elk this morning...now she wants to start going on hunting trips for deer and elk when youngest goes to college in 2 yrs. 

She is like a teenage boy talking about hunting. Learning about lunar tables and the rut. She is soo excited! It makes me smile to have my wife excited to go hunting with me. 

She also never says no. If i do not initiate and skip a day, then she is very forward all day and she initiates. She is my best friend with an big sexual appetite and loves spending her day with me hunting. I can die a happy man.


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

I hope someone eats everything which is shot or killed.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Divinely Favored said:


> Only regret is that it did not start 20 yrs ago.
> 
> I am a very...VERY happy man. Wife has finally been bit by the hunting bug. Gals...please...go hunting with your man....it will most likely make their day/month/year! But NO hairspray, makeup or perfume....unless it is camo and deer pee.
> 
> ...


😢😭😧😞😵😩😫😱😲😓


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

Divinely Favored said:


> Only regret is that it did not start 20 yrs ago.
> 
> I am a very...VERY happy man. Wife has finally been bit by the hunting bug. Gals...please...go hunting with your man....it will most likely make their day/month/year! But NO hairspray, makeup or perfume....unless it is camo and deer pee.
> 
> ...


You just want the rest of us to feel bad, don't you.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Divinely Favored said:


> Only regret is that it did not start 20 yrs ago.
> 
> I am a very...VERY happy man. Wife has finally been bit by the hunting bug. Gals...please...go hunting with your man....it will most likely make their day/month/year! But NO hairspray, makeup or perfume....unless it is camo and deer pee.
> 
> ...


The only problem is she may get better at bagging game than you are. My wife started fishing with me when we were dating in HS. Sounds really romantic doesn't it, on a date sitting on riverbank catching catfish lol. She has always been better at catching more and bigger fish. While pregnant with our third, she caught the biggest trout I have ever seen caught.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Rus47 said:


> The only problem is she may get better at bagging game than you are. My wife started fishing with me when we were dating in HS. Sounds really romantic doesn't it, on a date sitting on riverbank catching catfish lol. She has always been better at catching more and bigger fish. While pregnant with our third, she caught the biggest trout I have ever seen caught.


I just caught up to her Friday. She was already down 2 and i had 2 misses on deer. Killed 2 wild hogs though.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

hairyhead said:


> I hope someone eats everything which is shot or killed.


Always. Use venison in place of ground beef year round. Also provide to lady at church that is feeding 5 on her income and hunting for another handicapped lady too.


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

Divinely Favored said:


> Always. Use venison in place of ground beef year round. Also provide to lady at church that is feeding 5 on her income and hunting for another handicapped lady too.


Excellent


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

leftfield said:


> You just want the rest of us to feel bad, don't you.


Wished everyone were blessed. Sex life used to not be what i wanted. At one time almost ready to divorce over it. 

We started communicating.

I quit holding in things she did that made me angry. She came out of a 10 yr marriage from a serial cheater. She had body issues even though she was a size 1 fox. Thought if she had sex with me too often i would get bored with her and find another woman.

Most problems i believe are because people do not truely communicate with one another. Just like clamming up and building resentment...i learned from my dad and moms relationship. That changed several years ago and our marriage has been like a new honeymoon that will not stop. 25 yrs and counting.


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

Divinely Favored said:


> She is like a teenage boy talking about hunting. Learning about lunar tables and the rut. She is soo excited! It makes me smile to have my wife excited to go hunting with me.
> 
> She also never says no. If i do not initiate and skip a day, then she is very forward all day and she initiates. She is my best friend with an big sexual appetite and loves spending her day with me hunting. I can die a happy man.


I believe this is what you‘ll see when you look up “humblebrag” in the urban dictionary lol. Congrats!!


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

No better way to bond with your significant other than to go out and kill animals together.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hilarious😂👏👏👏👏


----------



## DoctorManhattan (Jan 22, 2019)

hairyhead said:


> I hope someone eats everything which is shot or killed.


Is there any other way?


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

My husband and son went hunting for the first time last Saturday. We have friends that have been hunting for years and my husband finally agreed to give it a try. 

Both didn't kill anything but they had fun. After 6-7 hours my son was done. He was eating crackers and making leaf angels! Lol! My 10 year old daughter was so mad she wasn't included. She didn't have any clothes to wear, but friends are already buying her camouflage clothing for Christmas. 

Saturday night we were invited to the hunt club and enjoyed some grilled and deep fried deer tenderloin. 

I don't think I can go hunting, but I'll go camping and wait for the hunters to return with some deer, bear, or whatever they get.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

pastasauce79 said:


> My husband and son went hunting for the first time last Saturday. We have friends that have been hunting for years and my husband finally agreed to give it a try.
> 
> Both didn't kill anything but they had fun. After 6-7 hours my son was done. He was eating crackers and making leaf angels! Lol! My 10 year old daughter was so mad she wasn't included. She didn't have any clothes to wear, but friends are already buying her camouflage clothing for Christmas.
> 
> ...


I have hunted using a camera for years after getting too lazy to field dress a kill.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Rus47 said:


> I have hunted using a camera for years after getting too lazy to field dress a kill.


Wow! I didn't know you could use cameras! That's cool!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Trident said:


> No better way to bond with your significant other than to go out and kill animals together.


Yep, nothing like a bit of suffering, pain, death, blood and maiming of beautiful wild animals to make you feel lovely dovey. 😢


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> Yep, nothing like a bit of suffering, pain, death and maiming of beautiful wild animals to make you feel lovely dovey. 😢


Forgot tastey! Know what you are doing it is very quick, pain and suffering is a drop in the bucket compared to starving to death or disease from over population. A lot more humane that cattle/pigs running through a slaughter house. Those "beautiful animals" would overpopulate and starve if not thinned out. Reason God gave them was to provide food for us.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Divinely Favored said:


> Forgot tastey! Know what you are doing it is very quick, pain and suffering is a drop in the bucket compared to starving to death or disease from over population. A lot more humane that cattle/pigs running through a slaughter house. Those "beautiful animals" would overpopulate and starve if not thinned out. Reason God gave them was to provide food for us.


Chronic Wasting Disease from over population isnt beautiful at all.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Divinely Favored said:


> Forgot tastey! Know what you are doing it is very quick, pain and suffering is a drop in the bucket compared to starving to death or disease from over population. A lot more humane that cattle/pigs running through a slaughter house. Those "beautiful animals" would overpopulate and starve if not thinned out. Reason God gave them was to provide food for us.


Keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> Yep, nothing like a bit of suffering, pain, death and maiming of beautiful wild animals to make you feel lovely dovey. 😢


I pray before the hunt that God would grant me sucess and thank him for his beautiful creation he has provided for our nourishment. I also pray before the shot that if it is not on target to kill the animal quickly, that he allows the bullet/arrow to miss cleanly so the animal is not wounded to suffer.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Rus47 said:


> Chronic Wasting Disease from over population isnt beautiful at all.


I doubt the killers would go after animals with chronic wasting disease. They would go after the fit healthy ones.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Divinely Favored said:


> I pray before the hunt that God would grant me sucess and thank him for his beautiful creation he has provided for our nourishment. I also pray before the shot that if it is not on target to kill the animal quickly, that he allows the bullet/arrow to miss cleanly so the animal is not wounded to suffer.


Oh well thats OK then.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> Keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better.


No need to tell myself...i know. My degree is Wildlife Conservation/Law Enforcement....went to college to be a Game Warden/Wildlife Officer(depending on where you are from)


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> Oh well thats OK then.


It is!


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> I doubt the killers would go after animals with chronic wasting disease. They would go after the fit healthy ones.


In the northwest US, deer are about as populous as rats. There is no danger, at the moment or ever, of running out of deer.
The unhealthy deer will be taken out by the government eventually.

Hunting ethics dictate keeping the deer population healthy.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> I doubt the killers would go after animals with chronic wasting disease. They would go after the fit healthy ones.


Because they are diseased and not fit to eat. Those animals usually are killed off by coyotes, wolves, etc.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> Yep, nothing like a bit of suffering, pain, death, blood and maiming of beautiful wild animals to make you feel lovely dovey. 😢


It's not as bad as you make it sound. I think it's more humane than buying meat from the grocery store. 

Humans have been hunting for food for centuries.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> Yep, nothing like a bit of suffering, pain, death, blood and maiming of beautiful wild animals to make you feel lovely dovey. 😢


Most firearms are more humane than other predators. The options for deer are basically starvation once they get older, carnivores, or firearms. Regardless, the deer are going to be eaten by scavengers, carnivore predators, or humans.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> I doubt the killers would go after animals with chronic wasting disease. They would go after the fit healthy ones.


Actually, the procedure when CWD appears is to quarantine all hunting because the meat is unsafe to consume ( it is analogous to "mad cow disease") , and* cauterize* the area (kill ALL of the deer with teams paid by Fish and Game, burn the remains) to prevent spread to the remaining healthy herd. A friend of mine lives in a once prolific deer producing area where the population got so out of control that people in town couldn't grow a vegetable or flower garden. The starving animals eventually got CWD, so Fish and Game had to kill them by the hundreds.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> Yep, nothing like a bit of suffering, pain, death, blood and maiming of beautiful wild animals to make you feel lovely dovey. 😢


Acts 10:12


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Rus47 said:


> Chronic Wasting Disease from over population isnt beautiful at all.


Neither is Lyme disease in humans, which skyrocketed in Massachusetts after they banned hunting (for a VERY short time) years ago.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Trident said:


> No better way to bond with your significant other than to go out and kill animals together.


Speak not of what you're uninformed about.

Responsible hunters are leaders in gun safety, land and animal conservators, and take great care in eating or donating to others for food the animals taken by gun or bow.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Diana7 said:


> Yep, nothing like a bit of suffering, pain, death, blood and maiming of beautiful wild animals to make you feel lovely dovey. 😢


Wow. Talk about an over-the-top reaction! Nobody is talking about "maiming" beautiful wild animals here. The deer population in the U.S. is completely out of control. I saw deer splattered all over the highways in Maryland when I lived there. Now THAT saddened me deeply. Those who hunt deer do so to feed their families. And it's done legally.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Prodigal said:


> Wow. Talk about an over-the-top reaction! Nobody is talking about "maiming" beautiful wild animals here. The deer population in the U.S. is completely out of control. I saw deer splattered all over the highways in Maryland when I lived there. Now THAT saddened me deeply. Those who hunt deer do so to feed their families. And it's done legally.


England doesn't have an overrun of vegetarian rats.
Hunting is necessary for a healthy population and to prevent predator pits, where the number of predators is too high to allow prey animals to recover.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Prodigal said:


> Wow. Talk about an over-the-top reaction! Nobody is talking about "maiming" beautiful wild animals here. The deer population in the U.S. is completely out of control. I saw deer splattered all over the highways in Maryland when I lived there. Now THAT saddened me deeply. Those who hunt deer do so to feed their families. And it's done legally.


We live in the woods. The deer herd is 20-30 animals. Every year enough fawns are born to replace the adults killed on the local roads.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> I doubt the killers would go after animals with chronic wasting disease. They would go after the fit healthy ones.


Diana:

If you can't help but mischaracterize this situation, and following it up with a clear lack of understanding hunting in general, perhaps you should start by actually asking about what you don't know.

Or, simply excuse yourself from the thread.

The commentary above is uncalled for, and just plain wrong. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Somehow what started by OP as a positive story of how his marriage improved by his wife joining him in a recreational activity, has turned into a referendum on that activity.

Isnt that definition of a thread jack? Wouldn’t that debate be mire appropriate in the political category as a new thread?


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Rus47 said:


> We live in the woods. The deer herd is 20-30 animals. Every year enough fawns are born to replace the adults killed on the local roads.


They are like cattle at my BinL ranch. When he ran a check station out oh tge lease, they had so many does, the Wildlife Dept issued him 25 extra doe permits. That was couple years ago and has more does this year.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Rus47 said:


> Somehow what started by OP as a positive story of how his marriage improved by his wife joining him in a recreational activity, has turned into a referendum on that activity.
> 
> Isnt that definition of a thread jack? Wouldn’t that debate be mire appropriate in the political category as a new thread?


There are those that make it political for sure. Trying to get the game camera aps on wifes phone. She keeps comindeering my phone to scroll through deer photos. Im like, "Woman! Give me my phone back! Im trying to look something up.....or give me your phone to do it." She is scrolling through game camera photos as i type.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Rus47 said:


> Somehow what started by OP as a positive story of how his marriage improved by his wife joining him in a recreational activity, has turned into a referendum on that activity.
> 
> Isnt that definition of a thread jack? Wouldn’t that debate be mire appropriate in the political category as a new thread?


I tell my wife how men wished their wives would go do stuff like hunting or fishing. How guys build relationships through doing things together. To their supprize those i know who did liked it.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Happy for you brother... gotta try that when my youngest gets bigger.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Divinely Favored said:


> I tell my wife how men wished their wives would go do stuff like hunting or fishing. How guys build relationships through doing things together. To their supprize those i know who did liked it.


Mine likes to go fishing, is one of the things we do on certain vacations.
It's outstanding.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Mine likes to go fishing, is one of the things we do on certain vacations.
> It's outstanding.


Last Friday we were driving to my sisters place to hunt. Had a nice 5x5 or 5x6 elk standing in the bar ditch. Now she wants to shoot my 270 to get a bigger caliber to elk hunt. She has 243 and 300 BO she hunts with now. 

My dad purchased both my kids a lifetime hunting/fishing liscense for our state before they were 1. He gave my wife one several years before he passed.


----------



## Galabar01 (Mar 20, 2019)

Are all the anti-hunting, outspoken folks here vegetarians? Do any of you buy meat at the grocery store?


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

In NC where I reside for last 26 years I have 'experienced' 4 deer-vehicle collisions - two of which splattered the deer and 1000s of $ damage to vehicle. Before moving to NC - I had never come close to smacking a deer.

_From NCDOT web page:

There was an increase of more than 2,300 crashes in 2019 over the 2018 statewide total, with the overall figure reaching 20,331 crashes.

The increase can be attributed in part to North Carolina’s continual population growth, with more drivers on the road and more development. That pushes animals — primarily deer, which account for about 90 percent of all animal-related crashes — into more opportunities for a dangerous encounter with vehicles._

Also - around 200 people killed in deer-vehicle collision and almost 30K injured IN NC - just NC!

A year or so ago - person in passenger seat killed when deer came through windshield. Deer was hit and air-launched by car coming towards victims car on two lane road. Young mother with two kids -

NC has a 'program' called something like "Hunters for the Hungry" which will take deer and provide meat to persons in need.

I routinely have deer in my yard eating my Gardenias in the Winter. - and anything else with some green
foliage. I would like to have someone prune the heard - and lower the messes I routinely see on local roads.

Side note: Anyone who disparages hunting - may you becomee forever a vegetarian. No 'fish or fowl' either - they are both meat.


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

oops - correction (edit timer expired)

*Also - around 200 people killed in deer-vehicle collision and almost 30K injured IN NC - just NC! 
this is wrong - should be USA*

Want to read about horrible vehicle-animal collisions? Google "Moose-vehicle" collisions - and be grateful
you don't live to far North. Smacking a Moose with your truck (as in tractor-trailer) can make a royal mess of the truck. (and the Moose of course)

tidbit - 

How many moose get hit by cars in Maine?

Within the past decade, there have been about *7,000 moose*-related car accidents, with 26 resulting in a fatality. - Oct 29, 2020

and you don't have to hit the moose yourself to be killed - 

*








Maine Man Dies After Moose Lands on His Car in Chain-Reaction Crash


Moose heavily populate the northeastern U.S. state, which is known for its natural areas




people.com




*
Big Deer - 150 lbs (68 kg) - small Moose - 800 lbs (360 kg) 

and just for fun - a few people get a Black Bear occasionally here in NC - with their vehicle


----------



## crashdawg (11 mo ago)

Congrats... worst case teach a partner to camp, hike, and track. They may not be into physical hunting but being able to track and photograph animals can be just as rewarding!


----------



## crashdawg (11 mo ago)

ShatteredKat said:


> ]Want to read about horrible vehicle-animal collisions? Google "Moose-vehicle" collisions - and be grateful
> you don't live to far North. Smacking a Moose with your truck (as in tractor-trailer) can make a royal mess of the truck. (and the Moose of course)


Had a tow truck guy respond to a wreck on the highway up in Maine. He towed them to the diner, front end completely smashed in. He goes to use the restroom, driver and passenger sit at the counter. He came back just in time.

One of the other patrons asked "what'd you hit?" Kid went white, slight tremble. "Bull moose was in the road". Everyone " holy crap you hit a moose?". He looked at the passenger "didn't hit it, he told me to honk, that it'd move out of the way"

I guess they were college kids from New York, and it was rut, and that bull moose took the honking horn as a challenge call. I used to have the pictures. It completely destroyed the front of the car (windshield was fine).


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

I never understood the whole hunting thing. If people were hunting for food, I get it, but sitting behind a high powered rife waiting for Bambi to cross their path and pulling the trigger just seems so wrong to me. There's no chase, no fight, no nothing but killing innocent wildlife for thrills. Why are humans the only animals that thrill kill? because they can?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

DoctorManhattan said:


> Is there any other way?


Yes. Supermarket. Already dead and cut up for you to eat.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Mybabysgotit said:


> I never understood the whole hunting thing. If people were hunting for food, I get it, but sitting behind a high powered rife waiting for Bambi to cross their path and pulling the trigger just seems so wrong to me. There's no chase, no fight, no nothing but killing innocent wildlife for thrills. Why are humans the only animals that thrill kill? because they can?


They are not the only animals that do it. Eat all I kill. Don't know anyone trying to kill a little bambi....No different than those innocent cows that die for people to eat, or fish.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Rob_1 said:


> Yes. Supermarket. Already dead and cut up for you to eat.


Many do not understand that hunting is more humane than the slaughter house.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Divinely Favored said:


> Many do not understand that hunting is more humane than the slaughter house.


Can confirm


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Galabar01 said:


> Are all the anti-hunting, outspoken folks here vegetarians? Do any of you buy meat at the grocery store?


Let them eat lentils. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

To get back in track, yes being in the beautiful outdoors and exercising and working as a team——no better way to bond, I think.
As is a fishing trip. The happiest I’ve been is with my dad and sons in a duckblind or fishing boat. My 20 yr old son, who I rarely see because he’s in college, sent this message to me the other day: ”I would like to let you know that it would mean a lot to me if we went fishing I really would like to go.”
The result: an awesome day on the river. We kept an ice chest full to give to the custodian where I work, and threw back about twice that.
Went home worn out and with a good memory. Best day I’ve had in a while.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

@Divinely Favored 

Thank you for this post... My boyfriend is dying for me to go to the shooting range with him and actually shoot, not just watch... He also loves to fish. I admit I haven't been the best partner in either of those areas, but I know that if I bring it up to him his face will light up at the mere fact that I want to participate. 

Thanks again!!! I'm going to suggest both this weekend to him.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Divinely Favored said:


> Many do not understand that hunting is more humane than the slaughter house.


Correct, the horrors of a slaughterhouse, but the question was: Is there any other way?


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Works said:


> @Divinely Favored
> 
> Thank you for this post... My boyfriend is dying for me to go to the shooting range with him and actually shoot, not just watch... He also loves to fish. I admit I haven't been the best partner in either of those areas, but I know that if I bring it up to him his face will light up at the mere fact that I want to participate.
> 
> Thanks again!!! I'm going to suggest both this weekend to him.


My wife loves it. She has her own 9mm Shield, a Rem. 700 .243 and an AR-15 with extra .300BO upper. 

Much of it is also seeing the wildlife up close and how they interact. She has finally saw what I have been trying to get her to see for years. 

To watch God's creation wake up in the morning is awesome. To be on the mountain turkey hunting and listen to the breeze blow through the pines, and hear the birds wake up and nature come alive. The adrenalin rush when that big Tom gobbler answers you in the crisp morning air as he gets closer and closer.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Divinely Favored said:


> My wife loves it. She has her own 9mm Shield, a Rem. 700 .243 and an AR-15 with extra .300BO upper.
> 
> Much of it is also seeing the wildlife up close and how they interact. She has finally saw what I have been trying to get her to see for years.
> 
> To watch God's creation wake up in the morning is awesome. To be on the mountain turkey hunting and listen to the breeze blow through the pines, and hear the birds wake up and nature come alive. The adrenalin rush when that big Tom gobbler answers you in the crisp morning air as he gets closer and closer.


Whoooaaa! Whhooooaaa! 😖

One thing at a time. 

Not sure about hunting, I don't want to see Bambi go down in person. 🥺


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Works said:


> Whoooaaa! Whhooooaaa! 😖
> 
> One thing at a time.
> 
> Not sure about hunting, I don't want to see Bambi go down in person. 🥺


We are talking 🦃.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Alot more women getting into SASS competitions. Dressing in old west attire and shooting competitions.

Think of a saloon girl pulling a double barreled derringer from a garter and popping a silhouette. 

Women have better fine muscle dexterity and have better trigger control and can be better shots than men. 

During WWII, one of Russia's deadliest snipers was a woman.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Divinely Favored said:


> Women have better fine muscle dexterity and have better trigger control and can be better shots than men.


Quite incorrect. It's an individual by individual type of thing regardless of gender.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Rob_1 said:


> Quite incorrect. It's an individual by individual type of thing regardless of gender.


Excuse me...typically have, not always.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Divinely Favored said:


> Excuse me...typically have, not always.


Now we are talking.


----------

